
It’s Time for Silicon Valley to Create an Underwriter Laboratories of Its Own - Kroeler
https://medium.com/@caseorganic/we-need-to-hold-people-accountable-for-designing-systems-that-fail-b78f9c94f3a0
======
4D1
As someone who works for the company mentioned, we already have offers for
emerging markets such as this in an innovations team. The unfortunate reality
is that manufacturers don't want to go through the time and cost of regulatory
certification unless demanded by some agency in power. The innovations team
consistently underperforms compared to our EMC and Wireless/RF teams, which
performs certification required by government agencies such as the FCC.

